# Comm Research career advancement and pay rates



## Madman (4 Sep 2010)

I am very interested in applying for the Comm Research trade as a new recruit and am curious about how fast on average one can expect to progress in rank. What rank / position can the avg person expect in say 5, 10, 20 years?

I'm also curious about pay rates. I heard a rumour from some friends in the Forces that the trade's working rank is MCpl with spec pay. Is this accurate? If so, would it kick in right after completing QL3s or are higher qualifications required?


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Sep 2010)

There's a few topics on here already, but here's the quick and dirty:

You will be stuck waiting for your security clearance doing joe-jobs for anywhere from 1-2 years after you finish your BMQ. During this time, you'll do BMQ-Land and also your downclass (first part of QL3).

For promotions, its on par with other trades.

Spec Pay: Comm Rsch pers make Spec 1 on the pay scale, only after they have completed their QL5s. To get to the QL5 level, you'll spend about 4-5 years in the CF. The working rank depends on where you are posted. Cpl is the working rank at the EW Regt, as they do the lionshare of shift work in the back of the vehicle.


----------



## Madman (4 Sep 2010)

Thank you for the quick reply PuckChaser. I've scoured the forum and most threads threads seem to only cover what to expect up to getting your clearance and QL3s. I'm mostly curious about the opportunities for advancement after this. Are there ample openings for promotion to Sgt, WO when the time comes? How long on avg to attain these ranks? I know you said it is in line with other trades, but some units/trades advance at different rates and I'm curious how this one compares.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Sep 2010)

Comm Rsch just moved in and around green trade status, which means it has a fairly full numbers. This will slow progression down in any trade. In theory, you would have your Cpls around 4-5 years in, and be appointed MCpl roughly 3 years after that. Sgt would take 4-5, unless you're an exceptional troop. So you're looking at at least 10-12 years before you're a Sgt. All that depends on postings, career course availability and how long it takes to get your security clearance.


----------



## meni0n (4 Sep 2010)

I checked the out cap for this year and comm rsch is back to RED. I got no idea how the trade can go from GREEN to RED in just a fiscal year. Perhaps they stopped counting all the people waiting for their clearances to get on course?

The wait time for a SA clearance is starting to get ridiculous. I've been waiting for about five months to get SA added on my TS. I know someone in Kingston that's been waiting longer than that. Wish someone somewhere gave an actual crap about the situation but that's too much to ask.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Sep 2010)

Keep in mind clearances are done by priority. A QL3 qualified member of the CF is a higher priority because they're immediately employable once they have the clearance. You guys still need a 3? month course after the clearance is done.

When I needed a clearance to deploy, I had it in 2 months, no muss no fuss.


----------



## Madman (5 Sep 2010)

What does cap is red mean? The trade is open, or?


----------



## MP 811 (5 Sep 2010)

Madman said:
			
		

> What does cap is red mean? The trade is open, or?



When a trade shows red, usually means that its numbers are low and remustering out of it is, unless your going to another red trade, verbotten.  It can happen but rare.  I think the numbers are something like 85 percent under strength makes it red.

Im sure someone who actually knows the numbers can correct me on this though.


----------



## meni0n (5 Sep 2010)

If a trade is red, they allow 0.5% of people to change trades.

Puck, I understand there are priorities but when it takes a year to get a caveat added on to a clearance, something is definitely wrong.  It's almost as long as getting a clearance.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Sep 2010)

MP811: You're about right, I think 85% makes it Red, 90% makes it yellow. SigOp is a Red Trade, and only 8 people are allowed to OT out to Green trades every year. 8 out of 1,500.

meni0n: The system is definitely broken, but its at least faster now that CSIS is doing the legwork then when the RCMP did things.


----------



## Madman (5 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. This should help with my decision.


----------



## meni0n (5 Sep 2010)

For SA it's DPM SECUR in Ottawa that's doing it so perhaps that is the problem.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Sep 2010)

That probably is the holdup, as CSIS does the interviews and investigations. I've heard of people calling DPM Secur, and after waiting a year and a half, the file is found on someones desk and processed next day.


----------



## meni0n (5 Sep 2010)

I was told by someone at DPM SECUR that if someone needs a SA to get on course then the USS of the training establishment

needs to give them a call to ask them to rush the process. But there is no interest at a certain training establishment to do that 
and they're just content in zero loading courses.


----------

